# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Restaurant suggestion for Cannes and St. Tropez

## bebe0711

Hello!  This August we won't be making it to SBH  :Frown:    but on the upside we will be going to the south of France :)  

Has anyone been?  Any must do or must see?  Also, my favorite...restaurants.....high end to low key...does not matter.  I am just so happy to be going!!

Thanks for any help!

----------


## JEK

I think this place is a must for a  St. Barth lover . . . .

----------


## bebe0711

ha ha...I forgot Nikki Beach was there, too!  Even though I personally prefer La Plague in SBH.. but thanks for the reminder!!  :)

----------


## JEK

WIMCO has some tips too . . .

----------


## bebe0711

Never thought of looking at Wimco!  Thanks so much!!!

----------


## MarilynS

We just got back from the south of France. We had a very leisurely and tasty lunch at the Bistro Des Lices, one of the Wimco suggestions for St. Tropez. We enjoyed watching the men play boules and listening to two young men playing guitars in the square. Plus, there are some nice shops on the square if you are into that. Enjoy your trip!

----------


## bebe0711

Thanks, Marilyn.  I actually just printed out Wimco's resto pics.

Leaving Wed. can't wait!!!

----------

